# Additional battery charger? or what?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Dont really know how to title this topic...

Bear in mind here - I am NO expert, not even close, on matters electrical in the 'van...

Our Cheyenne has a Sargent charger/transformer, which takes the 240v power to the 240v sockets as well as charging the leisure batteries.

I keep reading on sites such as RoadPro and Dave Newell that I should have a CTEK (?) charger to keep my batteries in fine fettle.

WHY?

Isnt that the job of the Sargent unit?

If I so have one of these newfangled gadgets fitted, how will it be compatible with the Sargent unit?

How do I fit it?

So many questions (sorry) - I cant figure it out...

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is the unit a EC325??


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Sargent unit is a PSU2007 (?)

Any help?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a look on the C-tek website. They explain exactly what their products do.

I am not convinced they justify the expense but I am am prepared for all the others who reckon they are the best thing this side of the Universe.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I've recently fitted a Nasa battery monitor which is really useful in letting you know the state of the habitation battery. However, it does make you very much more aware of the situation regarding battery charging and, like you, my van has a Sargent panel with a built in charger.

From what I've read a battery needs charging at 14.4v for a period to get it fully charged. The Sargent charger seems quite basic and only charges at 13.8v before dropping the voltage to a float charge, so the battery never receives a full charge. 

I also was wondering whether it's worth asking Sargent whether an intelligent charger, such as Ctek, could be wired into the panel to replace the built in one. 

Roly


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*first job to do*

Before you part with any cash check your batteries, if you have two leisure bats they should be same conditon,size (ah),type.. it might be wise to remove them from the van and check fluid levels. charge them both separately leave for a couple of days and have them tested at a garage or battery dealer. IF for instance one battery is only holding 50% charge then the other will only charge to 50% when charging together in your van. It would be a wiser investment to have a new pair of matching batteries of same age than investing in a charger which charges at 14,8v ...the reason mh makers only fit charger at 13.8 v is so output to devises rated at 12v isnt so high as to damage them IMPORTANT WEAR A PAIR OF GOGGLES AND THIN TOUGH GLOVES WHEN HANDLING BATTS ...WE DO WHEN WE REMOVE COMMERCIAL SETS...ITS NOT "ELF AND SAFTEY GONE MAD" JUST SENSIBLE


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im waiting for Sargent to call me. Ive asked if the PSU2007's mains leisure battery charger is an intellengent type. If not, Ill pose the question about fitting an after market charger into the equasion.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The EC200 is not an intelligent type charger (unlike the 325). Its output voltage allows it to be left connected to hookup full time if you wish without overcharging the battery. You should expect about 75% charge at best as it does the same as the vehicle alternator.

C.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im waiting for Sargent to call me. Ive asked if the PSU2007's mains leisure battery charger is an intellengent type. If not, Ill pose the question about fitting an after market charger into the equasion.


Thanks for all the replies folks....

Shane - did you hear back from Sargent about fitting a CTEK alongside their unit?

I know my batteries are shot (2x85Ah 5 years old) - and at the moment we are 95% on hook-up so it doesnt really matter, but when we go away for weekends etc. we like to be independent but our current battery situation will not allow it!!!

We will be buying two new 110Ah units in the new year, so want to ensure that they will be 'looked after' properly in the future...

If the Sargent unit is 'good enough' then that is fine by me - I can then ignore all the 'hype' about these 'other' chargers.....and get on with my life!!!!!!

Cheers
Carl


----------

